# The method add(Object) belongs to the raw type List. References to generic



## senay (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo an alle Java -Experten...

Ich brauche Eure Hilfe.

Ich bekomme die folgende Fehlermeldung:

Type safety: The method add(Object) belongs to the raw type List. References to generic 

Der Code sieht wie folgt aus: 

```
private Ad[] addAds(Ad[] ads) throws RemoteException {
        debug("adding ads...");
        AdResponse[] adResponses = _adService.addAds(ads);
        printResponseHeaders(((Stub) _adService).getResponseHeaders());
        List addedAdsList = new ArrayList();
        for (int i=0; i < adResponses.length; i++) {
            AdResponse adResponse = adResponses[i];
            if (adResponse.getOperationSucceeded()) {
               addedAdsList.add(adResponse.getAd());
            } else {
               debug("Error adding ad index " + i + " in list...");
               printErrors(adResponse.getErrors());
                //print rejection reasons if any of the ads were rejected already
               printRejectionReasonsForAd(adResponse.getEditorialReasons(), i);
            }
        }
        Ad[] addedAds = new Ad[addedAdsList.size()];
        addedAds = (Ad[]) addedAdsList.toArray(addedAds);
        //returns the successfully added ads
        return addedAds;
    }
```
Wo der Fehler liegt, habe ich in rot markiert.

Bitte um Hilfe. Ich als Java - Anfängerin  komme da nicht weiter...


----------



## zerix (30. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

es liegt an den Generics die es seit Java 5 gibt.
http://www.fh-wedel.de/~si/seminare/ws05/Ausarbeitung/5.generics/genjava0.htm

Ich würde mal drauf tippen, dass du diese nicht verwendet hast.

Das ist außerdem keine Fehlermeldung sondern sicherlich nur eine Warnung. ich denke du nutzt eclipse und es wird gelb unterstrichen.

Ein Tipp von mir wäre, dass du mal selbst recherchierst warum diese Warnung kommt, vor allem da es in englisch ja schon da steht. Es ist nicht böse gemeint, aber wenn du jede Warnung und Fehlermeldung hier postest die du hast, bzw haben wirst, dann werden das hier eine Menge - meiner Meinung nach -  unnötige Posts.

MFG

zEriX


----------

